# Check Engine Light



## Lil Los (Dec 9, 2007)

My check engine light has been coming on only at certain times. It first came on and gave me an error code that my 02 sensor was bad. So I replaced it. Then I cleared the code and after driving around for a while, my check engine light was flashing. I checked the code and it siad my EVAP switch was bad. So, I took it into the shop and had them replace it. They tested the vehicle and told me about my check engine light flashing and my battery light came on as well. They said it wasn't giving any error codes and my alternator wasn't giving out a charge. So, they replaced the alternator thinking that it might have something to do with the flashing light. Well, i picked it up yesterday and was driving around when the light started flashing again. That's when I noticed it only came on at certain times. When I gave it gas and it hit above 2000 rpm. I haven't went down to Autozone to see if it is giving me any codes yet. Have any of you guys ran into this? When I turn the trucks power on, the light isn't there, but as soon as I start driving it starts flashing. Sometimes It falshes faster, sometimes it just sits there, sometimes it flashes slow. Is my ECU bad? Help, I need to get this thing smogged. Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Have the charging system rechecked, get the codes retrieved and have them erased. If the light starts flashing again, post the codes, year, engine, 4X2 or 4X4....The CEL flashing is a sign that the problem is serious and could casue damage to the catalytic converters; usualy this occurs during an engine misfire condition.


----------



## Lil Los (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, I got the codes and took it to the shop cause the same error code came up again, but this time with new ones.

It's a 96 5 speed 4x4, I beleive a KA24E engine. The codes are as follows:

p0440
p0430
p0460

The shop called me and have had the truck for a week with no solutions. They tell me it might be my Carbon canister. But they said the dealer says they don't make those anymore. I told them I read there is a way to clean it out. He replied that they tried that and they think it might be damaged. I'm wondering if they just don't know what the hell they are doing. Isn't the canister just full of rocks? He's saying that the are going through the evap system trying to nail it down. The only reason I'm keeping it there is because they are diagnosing it for free since they didn't fix right it the first time.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The EVAP canister is filled with charcoal pellets and is located under the bed, above the spare tire. It is certainly still available from Nissan, despite what the parts guy told you. They cannot be cleaned out.

Nissan issued a voluntary campaign for several check engine light issues for 96 Nissan Hardbodies, including issues with the EVAP canister and vent control valve (the part that bolts to the canister). I would contact a Nissan dealer and see if the campaign was performed on your vehicle and, if not, the campaign is still in effect. The id #'s for the campaign are: CAMPAIGN I.D # : P8159, P8160 & P8161. The corresponding TSB that addresses the campaign is NTB98-074. If the campaign was not performed, yet not still available for coverage, I would still have the upgrades performed per the bulletin procedure. In addition to inspection of the canister and replacement of the vent control valve, a filter kit was made available to update the system and prevent water entry into the canister. If the vehicle is for boat hauling use and is exposed to water when driving down the boat ramp, there is another upgrade available for the vent control valve ( a "snorkle" of sorts). 

FYI, there are two differant EVAP canisters and two vent control valves for your vehicle. Nissan changed the 'style' of the canister for better vent control valve sealing. Either style will work, but the "A" style canister will not work with a "B" style control valve, and vice versa.


----------



## turboII (Nov 22, 2008)

smj999smj, thank you so much for posting the info on that bulletin!! I was wondering if there is a way to get a copy of that TSB. I am having the same problems with my '96 HB and that campaign wasn't performed on it. I called the dealership here and they are ordering the parts etc. for it. I am just curious as to what all is "supposed" to be changed. The service manager told me there was like 18 different parts involved.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Look it up on Courtesy Nissan Parts website they still carry stuff for our trucks unlike most stearlerships!


----------



## turboII (Nov 22, 2008)

I am more interested in what parts are defective or are going to be replaced. This way, once the campaign is completed if the check engine light comes on I know what the dealership replaced and what they didn't.


----------

